# Ich traf Maria auf der Straße.



## K2R

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas traducciones son posibles:

Ich traf Maria (zufällig) auf der Straße:

1) Encontré a María en la calle.
2) Me encontré a María en la calle.

Saludos


----------



## elroy

Yo diría "Me encontré *con* María en la calle".


----------



## Dudu678

Es hängt von der Bedeutung ab:

_Me encontré a María a la calle. 
_ Zufälligerweise.

_Me encontré con María en la calle.
_Ich war mit ihr verabredet.


----------



## Breogan

K2R said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si ambas traducciones son posibles:
> 
> Ich traf Maria (zufällig) auf der Straße:
> 
> 1) Encontré a María en la calle.
> 2) Me encontré a María en la calle.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, correctas las dos, pero fíjate en el siguiente matiz:

1) _"Encontré a María en la calle"_. (Parece que la estabas buscando y la encontraste al fin).
2) _"Me encontré a María en la calle"_. (Te la encuentras casualmente al coincidir con ella en la calle)

Estoy de acuerdo en que la frase que construye *elroy*:

_"Me encontré *con* Maria en la calle" _me suena mucho más que con la preposición _*a*_, pero repito, es perfectamente correcta.


----------



## Dudu678

Breogan:

No es lo mismo _encontré a María en la calle que *me *encontré a María en la calle. _Tanto esta última como la construida con *con* suenan perfectas, son igual de comunes y significan cosas distintas. 

De acuerdo en tu apreciación acerca de _encontré a María en la calle_.


----------



## K2R

Breogan said:


> Sí, correctas las dos, pero fíjate en el siguiente matiz:
> 
> 1) _"Encontré a María en la calle"_. (Parece que la estabas buscando y la encontraste al fin).
> 2) _"Me encontré a María en la calle"_. (Te la encuentras casualmente al coincidir con ella en la calle)


 
He entendido bien tus ejemplos. ¡Muchas gracias! Otra vez:

Me encontré a María en la calle.

¿Qué función sintáctica tiene ME? ¿Es un componente del verbo encontrarse sin ninguna función sintáctica o es un dativo de interés?


----------



## Breogan

K2R said:


> He entendido bien tus ejemplos. ¡Muchas gracias! Otra vez:
> 
> Me encontré a María en la calle.
> 
> ¿Qué función sintáctica tiene ME? ¿Es un componente del verbo encontrarse sin ninguna función sintáctica o es un dativo de interés?



No sé cómo llamarle en alemán, pero sí que tiene una función sintáctica; en este caso el verbo conjugado es "encontrar*se*", donde *se* desempeña una función de _complemento pronominal_ del verbo.

Pienso que el equivalente en alemán sería _Sich treffen, _creo recordar que aquí regía acusativo. Pero, ojo, en español "encontrar*se*" no es reflexivo, te puse el ejemplo para que veas la analogía.


----------



## K2R

Breogan said:


> No sé cómo llamarle en alemán, pero sí que tiene una función sintáctica; en este caso el verbo conjugado es "encontrar*se*", donde *se* desempeña una función de _complemento pronominal_ del verbo.
> 
> Pienso que el equivalente en alemán sería _Sich treffen, _creo recordar que aquí regía acusativo. Pero, ojo, en español "encontrar*se*" no es reflexivo, te puse el ejemplo para que veas la analogía.


 
¿Qué significa _complemento pronominal_? Un pronombre puede funcionar como complemento directo (CD) o como complemento indirecto (CI).

Encontré a María [CD] en la calle.

Me encontré a María [CD] en la calle.
Ich traf Maria zufällig auf der Straße [treffen = nicht reflexiv]

A mi entender Me no funciona como CD o como CI: es un simplemente un componente del verbo _encontrarse_. 

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Breogan

K2R said:


> ¿Qué significa _complemento pronominal_? Un pronombre puede funcionar como complemento directo (CD) o como complemento indirecto (CI).
> 
> Encontré a María [CD] en la calle.
> 
> Me encontré a María [CD] en la calle.
> Ich traf Maria zufällig auf der Straße [treffen = nicht reflexiv]
> 
> A mi entender Me no funciona como CD o como CI: es un simplemente un componente del verbo _encontrarse_.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?



Sí, tienes razón, _complemento pronominal _significa que el pronombre complementa (matiza) el significado del verbo, pero sin otra función sintáctica. Se le llama así en análisis sintáctico (desconozco cómo se le llama en alemán), precisamente, para distinguirlo de los complementos sintácticos: directo, indirecto, circunstancial, etc. Estos últimos no forman parte integral del verbo, a diferencia del pronominal, que, además, se conjuga concordando con la persona de la forma verbal, y no debe confundirse con los pronombres reflexivos con función sintácticas.


----------



## K2R

Breogan said:


> Sí, tienes razón, _complemento pronominal _significa que el pronombre complementa (matiza) el significado del verbo, pero sin otra función sintáctica. Se le llama así en análisis sintáctico (desconozco cómo se le llama en alemán), precisamente, para distinguirlo de los complementos sintácticos: directo, indirecto, circunstancial, etc. Estos últimos no forman parte integral del verbo, a diferencia del pronominal, que, además, se conjuga concordando con la persona de la forma verbal, y no debe confundirse con los pronombres reflexivos con función sintácticas.


 
¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración! En alemán no existe "la parte integral del verbo". Un ejemplo:

Ich traf mich mit Maria vor dem Kino.
mich: pronombre reflexivo

Me encontré con María delante del cine.
Me: Marca de verbo pronominal _encontrarse _sin función sintáctica (no es un pronombre reflexivo)

¿Es correcto mi anális de la construcción en español?


----------

